# How slow/fast do you smoke your cigar?



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

The last few weeks I've been timing all my smokes. I'm a consistant 25 minutes per inch...e.g. a robusto is 1:40 for me.

Your turn.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Never really timed it... But I say I can smoke a robusto in about an hour fifteen (_maybe_??)
I try not to rush and smoke comfortably. Don't make it like I have to draw on it, but don't want it to go out on me either.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm probably pretty close-give or take 10 mins or so. No offense, but doesn't timing kind of ruin the whole point of slowing down to enjoy a cigar?

I have noticed that I puff a lot faster if I'm alone - much slower if I'm smoking with someone or doing something else like reading a book.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I only time the start and end, and divide by the length. No stress in that.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

All cigars are different for me.They pretty much set the pace. Too slow,it goes out.Too fast,and you ruin it. I honestly believe one of the key skills a cigar smoker must learn is how to judge a cigars pace.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> All cigars are different for me.They pretty much set the pace. Too slow,it goes out.Too fast,and you ruin it. I honestly believe one of the key skills a cigar smoker must learn is how to judge a cigars pace.


I agree whole-heartedly with that. This is an average, with no cigar needing a relight. I find some actually lose some of their flavor if smoke too slowly.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> All cigars are different for me.They pretty much set the pace. Too slow,it goes out.Too fast,and you ruin it. I honestly believe one of the key skills a cigar smoker must learn is how to judge a cigars pace.


Agreed...when I first started it seemed like everything was an hour or less...now I can tell by the feel of the smoke, or even the feel of the stick in my hand whether or not it needs puffed...now I sit comfortably at around 80 minutes or so for a robusto and they are smoking beautifully.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Slowwwwww. Takes me 2 hours to smoke a robusto.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

1 1/2 hrs or so for a robusto...unless I'm really stressed, then I have a tendency to smoke way too fast, and enjoy it way too little.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I find myself on the slow side. Just mellow I guess.

Best regards, tony


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

a robusto takes me a tad longer than an hour


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I try to go as slow as possible, but I sometimes have trouble with the cigar going out on me. Also I generally take 2 puffs a smoke, if that makes any sense. It seems the first puff kinda gets it going again and the second is always really thick. Is this about right or should I just be taking one puff at a time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*The slower you can smoke a cigar without it going out is what I do. I hate a cigar that smokes "hot" and its not a good experience when it's harsh. Keeping your cigar cool as it is being smoked is when you can taste all the flavors and nuances. I've been known to smoke a Churchill in 3 1/2 hours.*


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

About an hour for a robusto


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

It takes me about 1 1/2 hours for a robusto, maybe a little longer sometimes.

I remember someone saying that Short Stories were a good 20 minute smoke, those suckers take me at least 45-50 minutes.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> All cigars are different for me.They pretty much set the pace. Too slow,it goes out.Too fast,and you ruin it. I honestly believe one of the key skills a cigar smoker must learn is how to judge a cigars pace.


 Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a pretty slow smoker. I'm always thinking about something, then I'm up and moving around the house, then I come back and sit for a few minutes, then I think about something else and I'm up and moving again. I probably have ADD or something. I've tried to time my cigars a couple of times, but by the time I finish the cigar, I forget that I was timing it. Maybe I have Alzheimer's too. 

So...with my ADD I'm bouncing around the house, but I don't remember what I'm doing when I get there.


Which reminds me of a joke....


A guy goes into the doctor's office for a checkup, and after the results of his tests come back, the doctor calls him into his office.

Doc: Bill, I have some bad news. Your tests show that you have cancer.
Bill: Oh my god.... that's terrible!
Doc: Bill, there's more...
Bill: More? 
Doc: It looks like you have Alzheimer's. 
Bill: Oh my god....that's terrible! But at least I don't have cancer.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm pretty well on pace with OP, but as mentioned by others, it really does depend on the cigar. I tend to pace Maddies slower than usual.

I polish off Rothschilds (favorite size) right at or just over an hour. That's on pace with OP's Robustos I think.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I tend to smoke too fast & get them a little hot if not paying attention but try to judge it to suit that particular cigar. I agree that if alone I tend to smoke faster but in company enjoy the sharing of the experience so tend to smoke slower. If I'm alone I tend to think on my business too much, the stress builds & I smoke faster.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Up to 2 hours for robusto


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Most of my cigars are robusto or churchill size and take about an hour to smoke.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

JackH said:


> Most of my cigars are robusto or churchill size and take about an hour to smoke.


That's about it for me, maybe closer to 45 minutes for a robusto not much more than an hour for a church.

I am usually walking for the first 1/2 anyway.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks to learning from my BOTL I've slowed down. Where a churchill size would use to take an hour I'm up to about an hour-fourty now.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Its usually a little over an hour on a robusto for me and that's my preferred size

I tend to save the bigger ones for when I have company


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

About an hour for a robusto. I try to let the cigar dictate how to smoke it.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I can get through a robusto in anywhere from 40 minutes to an hour. Some seem to be more densely packed and burn slower, some looser and faster. I guess an hour is average. I also double puff though.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Ball park one hour. But that all depends on the size of the cigar. If I am in a relaxed setting, not in a rush, it could be an hour and a half or more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I average 30 minutes faster than most on a Churchill Double coronas size cigars.
About 10-15 minutes faster on a robusto sized cigar.
I double puff frequently and draw hard but still only puff about once a minute.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

Robusto's take me 45-60 minutes.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

nanotech said:


> The last few weeks I've been timing all my smokes. I'm a consistant 25 minutes per inch...e.g. a robusto is 1:40 for me.
> 
> Your turn.


I know I can get two episodes of Top :car: Gear in with one robusto (~2 hrs).

Dando


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I puff once a minute, and sometimes twice if the draw sucks.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Aw, I guess I smoke about average. Unless it above or below that in which case I try to smoke normal. ; )


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

I've always had a problem with this! I smoke to fast and if I enjoy the cigar then I smoke even faster which of course make the cigar worse and then I force myself to slow down then I speed back up again.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I smoke mainly robustos and it takes me about an hour if I am alone, about 1:20 if I am enjoying one with company.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

45 min for a petit corona
1.5 hr for a robusto
2.5 hr for a double corona


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

1 hour is usually my time "limit". For larger cigars I anticipate at least 1:30+.



> The slower you can smoke a cigar without it going out is what I do. I hate a cigar that smokes "hot" and its not a good experience when it's harsh.


This is what I try to do...


----------



## Onasis (Sep 26, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> All cigars are different for me.They pretty much set the pace. Too slow,it goes out.Too fast,and you ruin it. I honestly believe one of the key skills a cigar smoker must learn is how to judge a cigars pace.


Have to agree. Took me a while to figure it out but I think all cigars have their own performance level, kind of like a car. Honda Civic? Not built for speed so slow down. On the other hand, a Ferrari?? Built for speed so put the pedal to the floor.

I guess you wont know until you puff away!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm a slow smoker. A robusto can take me two hours easy.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I go pretty slow and try not to think about time... That's half the enjoyment for me.

My brother smokes much faster than me, usually finishing a bigger smoke before me.

I'll hazard it takes me 60-80 minutes to go through a Robusto, which is my favorite size.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

The honest truth is that I have no idea. I never even look at the time unless it was a bad smoke. The good ones are timeless for me.


----------



## vrodleo (Sep 27, 2010)

I try to keep it slow. hour and a half range.


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

I tend to take about an hour and a half to two hours for a robusto,


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm still working on the first churchill I ever bought. Every day after work I go home and puff on it for an hour. :cowboyic9:

Going on three weeks now. :scared:

Is that slow? :dunno:

:lie:

:biglaugh:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

robusto-about an hour


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tritones said:


> I'm still working on the first churchill I ever bought. Every day after work I go home and puff on it for an hour. :cowboyic9:
> 
> Going on three weeks now. :scared:
> 
> ...


LOL!

I smoke pretty fast, usually as fast as I can without letting the burn get too harsh lol. I just love the taste and don't want it to end! Well, that's not true; some cigars, especially Partagas CC's I smoke slowly with light puffs because I like to draw the subtle sweet, spicy, caramel flavors I get when doing so. Same goes for Rocky Patel cigars.

It really depends on the blend of the cigar, my time constraints, and my mood. Sometimes in times of high tension, I'll puff my cigar with vigor, but like many have said, cigars are good to relax us, and should be taken in slowly and calmly. :biggrin:


----------

